# Luca - A new oldie



## lux (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello,

long time no post. This is a little old piece of mine i just revamped and wanted to share with you girls/guys 

Venus

Thanks for listening
Luca


----------



## Niah (Jan 2, 2010)

wow luca this sounds great

beautifully executed and super smooth

the flow is just right

keep posting


----------



## lux (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot Tiago!

Luca


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2010)

very nice, Luca! what strings are these, if you don't mind?


----------



## Jaap (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice melodic flow Luca and great warm atmosphere. I don't know the original, but this has a great sound and good feeling.


----------



## lux (Jan 3, 2010)

Grazie Roberto. The piece has been rendering using Cinematic Strings for all parts.

Thanks Jaap, well the original was rough and never found the time to revisit it again until now.

Luca


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Jan 9, 2010)

Always one of my favorites Luca and thanks for the new rendition.

Jo


----------



## lux (Jan 10, 2010)

hey Joanne,

thanks so much, happy to read you again.

Luca


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful piece Luca, and awesome execution on Cinematic Strings. 

... listening again


----------



## lux (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Nino  

Luca


----------



## cinema once a week (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice atmosphere ...

and so beautyful strings melody luca

davvero bravo con gli archi ...

marco


----------



## lux (Jan 13, 2010)

Grazie mille Marco!

Luca


----------

